# Convert a Brusa NLG513 to a NLG511 Battery Charger?



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I recently acquired a Brusa NLG511 battery charger, which is the correct voltage range for my truck.

I have had a Brusa NLG513 battery charger for a few years, but its output is to high for my truck.

And I wanted to see if I could convert the NLG513 to a NLG511.

So I was really hoping that the power stage was identical between the two, and the removable "head unit", was what set the transformer taps (voltage/current range for the different NLG5XX charger models).

But this is not the case. It looks like they do the voltage/current ranges in the transformer its self and then thermal epoxy the heck out of it...

I am not going to say it is impossible to convert one to the other... but, it looks like it would not be easy. 

See attached pics... Note the extra secondary wires on the NLG511 (black), vs the NLG513 (red):
















So if anyone wants to trade a Brusa NLG513 (never used, but opened) charger for a Brusa NLG511 charger, left me know. 

Thanks, 
Wolf


----------



## HYPRDRV (Aug 20, 2009)

Wolf Email me.
[email protected]

Steve


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you know, Is it possible to set the NLG513 that charges 100V battery pack. (24 cells liion)?? or it just refuse command. 
I saw some video where its charging with 115v , and he is declared for 200-520V . So I'm confused . 
I will temporary need to charge 24 cells and later much more. 

tnx


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, you can program it to a lower voltage...
But you will be current limited.

The NLG513 will put out half the current than the NLG511, when operating below the recommended voltage output range


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

tnx for answer


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

Well I have a NLG511 and its to low voltage, and looking for a NLG513.... but 230v ac version. Do you have a 110V AC version?


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

The NLG513 (and NLG511) will both run on 110VAC, and you can program how much current it pulls from the outlet... But neither will run at full power on 110VAC.

NLG511 in CAN mode running on 120VAC:
https://youtu.be/Jajgxm1d0bs






Are you interested in trading your NLG511 for my NLG513? 

How old is your NLG511?
Does it support CAN?
Pics?

Thanks, 
Wolf


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

Im not shure how old it is. Its was in a car that had 9000km in it and this was replacement charger. Original it was a Zivan ng3 charger pwm controlled, but the Brusa Charger is CanBus. Can take some more photos if you are interested. I will have to check shipping cost.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

That looks like it is around the same vintage as my NLG511.

The NLG513 I have is from the Azure Dynamics auction, so it is much newer. 

Are you in the United States?
If so shipping is around $30-50 (UPS, FedEx), depending on how far you are form Illinois.

Thanks,
Wolf


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

Im around 219 overnight charging stops away from Illinois. Norway in Europe.... I have not checked the weight, but from here to Illinois my guess is 80-100 usd.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I am leery of shipping a charger over seas...

I think I will wait for one to domestically become available.

Sorry,
Wolf


----------

